

Ask HN: Could you run your startup from China? - c1sc0

Every time China blocks another website I get a little uneasy about the prospect of moving to China and running a software business from there. I love being in that country &#38; sure, a VPN helps out, but the political/business implications make me uncomfortable.<p>I've been making this little mental list of 'minimum requirements' of products/services in order to run a business. Currently the google/twitter/facebook triad from that list has been blocked. I used to fear the day that more essential services would be blocked. That day came yesterday (Dropbox).<p>So, which are the products/services your startup can't live without? Which websites, when blocked, would hurt your business?
======
gexla
I'm in the Philippines and certain sites get blocked here also. It doesn't
cause me much problems because I use my VPS as a proxy, but I don't really
have high bandwidth needs. I have family in China though, I hear the internet
connection is slow because of the filtering. That would be a concern of mine
also.

